# New slingshots I got this week.



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

First is a red BB slingshot from Bill Hayes. Finish is great. It came with theraband black bands tied for OTT. I am having fun shooting this little guy. So far I have shot .177 BBs, .25 ball bearings and pin acorns. Accurate shooter for me.

Second a board cut from E Bay made made by a TCard (hope that is right). It was finished very well and came with a very nicely cut theraband gold single layer bandset set up for OTT. It is comfortable to hold and shoot. I think the frame is red oak.

Third slingshot is a Flatcat Pro. A beauty. Comfortable to hold and shoot. Really lets me seem to shoot better. I have tried both the tubes and the 107 bandset it comes with and like both real well. Seems to like 3/8" BB best for me. I have the older Flatcat also and I have a small issue with it and the new Flatcat Pro; the rubber pieces to close the gap were the bands are inserted give me fits to close them up properly. Other than that wee thing I love the cats. I have put JSkeen lanyards on both and they look even better with them.
Wayne


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Color me jealous! If you get a chance, post some pix!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I would need a camera for that. As it is now my only camera is a 35mm film camera and it needs repair because I left the meter battery in it for years. I should sell it as I haven't used it since my I was in Korea. As you can tell I don't think about taking pictures very often.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Recently read that Kodak is now out of, or will shortly be out of, the camera making business.

Hold onto your "Brownie(s)" - they may be worth some bucks one of these days.

...mmmm - maybe I should've rephrased that - oh, heck, hold 'em anyway and enjoy life.


----------

